# Sir Rolls Royce aka Roller



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I dropped Roller off this morning for his neuter. We did get to weigh him before they took him back and drugged him up, and my big ole baby weighs a whopping 30 lbs at 5 months old!! I've not actually measured him, but I'm 5'11" and his shoulders come up to just below my knee. I'll be picking him up this afternoon when I get off work, barring everything goes well. As we all know, there's ALWAYS a risk when an animal goes under anesthesia for anything, no matter how routine. I try not to worry about these things, as I know they're beyond my control, but being a fur-mommy, I can't help but worry. Anyways, I'll be updating this afternoon to let everyone know how Roller is doing when I get home from work. Just wanted to share my apprehension with y'all, as I know you guys/gals would understand. 

Funny little story, though. Roller is as well socialized as he can be, considering his purpose here in the family since becoming a member. Whatever mix of breeds he may be, he's shown vast protection/guarding instinct and at the same time, is very outgoing and friendly, and loveable as all get out with all kids and some adults. When we pulled up to vet office this morning, there was a MHHS (Morristown-Hamblen Humane Society) truck in the parking lot, and the head ACO was in the lobby when we walked in (he held the door open for us). Roller only seems to be a nervous peer (sorry, spell check won't let me spell that so it makes sense) when we go to the vet clinic. After Chris (the ACO) walked out, Roller loosened up a bit and was loving on the techs that were talking to him and cleaning up his urine off the floor lol. He sat when he was told to, by the tech putting him on the scale, and swished his tail, and gave kisses. When she took his collar and leash off, he bolted off the scale and hid behind me, looking up at me like "Mommy, help me!" I gave him some loving and told him to be a good boy and that I'd see him this afternoon. So, I'm thinking the best way to counteract the nervous peeing is to randomly take him up there to visit, with no checkups, shots or anything, just to say hi and then take him on out or back home or whatever. Anybody think this would be a good idea? Like I said, the only time he pees out of nervousness/apprehension is when we go to the vet clinic. He's not done it anywhere else. I'm really looking for some input from anyone who has experienced this before and I'd really love to know how they corrected/counteracted this issue. Thanks, in advance for any and all input.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I have no expierence with the peeing thing but let us know when ya pick Roller up please, Hugs and Love mah


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

poor roller  hope all goes well today!!


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

awww poor roller give him big hugs from me and i think its a good idea to take him and let him get used to going in and out of the vets without them doing anything to him, over time he will learn nothing bad is gonna happen to him. JMP when i first got roxy i took her once a month to get her heartworm med and get her weight and she loved to go.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay, sorry for not updating yesterday. It was craziness here... finally got some A/C in this hot freakin' apartment lol. Just in time b/c I heard the heat index and air temp outside for today is supposed to be 110 degrees! 

Anyway, Roller is fine!! Aside from a bout of diarrhea that I suspect is b/c they gave him some Science Diet after he woke up, and he's on Purina Large Breed puppy chow. He's a bit sore, and whining like a baby, but it's not stopping him from jumping and running around (which I need to try to prevent so he can heal without popping a stitch). He got a couple special treats last night. He had his favorite bone stuffed with peanut butter and had been in the freezer all day, and he got to eat his favorite fruit, watermelon! He's loving the A/C too! He was so happy to come home to his baby, he bolted through the door when I got it unlocked and ran straight to Trinity and knocked her down giving her kisses and pawing her lol. She was ecstatic to see him too. 

When they brought him from the back, he was literally dragging the tech to get to mommy, and he peed on the floor out of excitement, I guess, and jumped on me crying and whining and tail going 90 miles a minute. We're slowly re-introducing his food so his diarrhea isn't too uncontrollable, and if it persists, I'll pick up some yogurt on my way home from work this afternoon to mix in with his kibble. 

He hasn't lost his instinct one bit for guarding and protection, either. Some of us know that this doesn't happen but there are myths and common misconceptions that neutering/spaying will calm a dog down/take away aggression, etc. I just wanted to post that to clarify that it's only a myth. When the apartment manager was here putting in the new a/c unit last night, Roller "escaped" from the bedroom, thanks to Trinity, and he came directly into the kitchen, spotted the apt manager and let out a very loud, ungodly growl and stood between me and the apt manager lol. 

But, all that matters is Rolls is healthy and safe, and is legal now (they went ahead and gave him his rabies shot while he was under) so he's good to go in all aspects. Thanks for the support ladies, and Roller sends his loving to y'all!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yay I was gonna post in this today if I hadn't heard from you, so glad Roller is nack home and all legal now, he is a big boy  Hugs and love mah


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Glad to hear everything went good. I always get so sad when I have to drop one of the furry kids off at the vet.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, I'm glad he's back home too and my worrying is over now. His diarrhea has subsided and we have solid stool again, thankfully. But it still has a god-awful stench to it lol. Guess that Science Diet really is garbage b/c he don't smell that bad any other time he defecates lol. I wouldn't have worried so much had I been employed at the vet clinic and been able to assist or at least sit in on the surgery like I did with my Debo. But, all's well that ends well. I gave him his Rimadyl this morning before I left for work and he's been resting most of the day, aside from charging at me out of excitement when I came home from work b/c the kids just can't let him be lol. 

Susan, thanks for the input, and I do believe that's what I'll try with him when I have time off. He has no issues going back to the shelter to visit, though, lol. I can only guess it's because the last time he was at the vet, we went into the same exam room where they had to euthanize an elderly boxer bitch due to extreme hip displaysia and arthritis. He hadn't done that before that day when we went to the vet, so that's the only thing I can figure it could be causing him to do that. He doesn't do it anywhere else.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm sorry I missed this!!

I'm so glad everything went ok with Roller's surgery. Kane pulled like a freight train and peed all over me too when I went to pick him up. 

Kane was also a nervous/excited pee'er and I didn't do anything for it. When he was nervous, I just ignored him being nervous and let him work it out for himself giving only a couple pets, not anything really intense or cooing over him. Eventually he grew out of it around 10-11 months.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I know not to praise for unwanted behavior or to coddle him when he's nervous, or scared, but I want to help him work through this as quickly and easy possible, if that makes sense. Thanks for the well wishes, though. Roller sends kisses and tail wags lol.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

TBH, I got back from the few months I wasn't at the forum and was surprised to see all the dogs in your banner, haha.

Who are all of them???


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

k8nkane said:


> TBH, I got back from the few months I wasn't at the forum and was surprised to see all the dogs in your banner, haha.
> 
> Who are all of them???


Lol.. it's only two dogs... from left to right...

Roller at 8 wks old (I was only puppy-sitting him then), Roller from the back of Sparky's head (Sparky got in the way of the camera and I thought it was a cute shot), Sparky lookin all cute and grown, and Roller at about 3 1/2-4 months old. I've always liked dark coated dogs, and especially the black and tan, or tri colors, although the only dark coated dogs I ever owned were Debo and Onyx, my beloved dogs from a breeder friend of mine (who is no longer breeding). I did have one that was marked similarly but she was APBT/Chow/Blue Heeler (ACD) and she's still in Georgia with her kids (my older two daughters). Here's her pic...








Alyia as a pup 6 wks old








Alyia at 12 wks old (I call this her ugly stage)








Alyia full grown

SN* She just turned 9 yrs old on the 1st of this month, but I don't have any recent pix of her as me and the ex-husband aren't really friendly with each other any more.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Ohh, ok, lol. How did you end up getting Roller?

And I know how it is with the exs ... I've only seen Roxie once since the ex took her when we broke up 7 months ago and that was when I helped him bail his car out of impound (which he STILL hasn't paid me back for, #%$#@ lol).


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Roller came to us by way of what started as puppy-sitting and helping to train him for an acquaintance of mine, who had adopted him from our local shelter. After puppy-sitting for a few weeks, she decided that with her work schedule and her being young and still wanting to go in and out and not have any responsibility of caring for another life, she told me I could keep him since he'd already bonded with my baby girl, so I took her paperwork down to the shelter and had it transferred over. So, now he's my boy, and I couldn't be happier! He's been a great dog so far. He loves Trinity (but doesn't realize he's bigger than her now; he thinks he's still an 8 lb puppy lol), and he's protective of her, me and the house, which is what I want. He's learning quickly to obey me, I've broken him of food aggression and he's very well behaved, once he's calm, when he's allowed out for chill time. We're still working on leash training, but I've been socializing him as much as possible when I'm not working.


----------

